#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Looking for a Chemical/Process Engineering job

## chinmoybaroi

Hi



I am a Chemical Engineer with a Ph.D. degree from Canada. I have experience in process design, research (laboratory/experimental), project management, teaching in technical colleges. I am a Canadian citizen and I am urgently looking for a job worldwide. I am willing to relocate anywhere in the world and flexible about the salary. Will you be kind to help me getting a job. I have attached my resume for your kind convenience.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Looking for a Chemical/Process Engineering job

----------


## kamranqa

Wish you the best

----------


## faithstrengthgear

Nice topic.




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

